# كما وعدتكم تكمله لكتاب gsm دا شرح كابينه هواووى بالبور بوينت سهل وسريع



## stihah (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
كما وعدتكم تكمله للموضوع دا ملف بيشرح كابينة هواووى 3012 سهل وبسيط
ولو فيه حد عنده اساسيات بسيطه حيتعامل معاه بكل لذاذه 
ذاكروا وقولولى ايه رايكم
المرفقات


----------



## عماد الكبير (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وعلى فكرة كل مواضعتك جميلة وهو ده المطلوب والله انت استاذ وشكرا


----------



## الرسام الصغير (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mantes11 (28 مايو 2010)

يا باشا الف شكر علي الموضوع الجميل دا
تحياتي


----------



## ahmed alsafi (30 مايو 2010)

انا حملت كتاب ورفض يفتح معي الرجاء اخباري بطريق قراءة الكتب مشكورين


----------



## ahmed alsafi (30 مايو 2010)

كيف طريقة فتح الكتاب


----------



## زهير انيس ضاهر (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hdi (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## محمد حلمى احمد (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هيا فين البور بوينت دية انا مش شايف حاجة


----------



## العبادي_079 (13 يونيو 2010)

*مشكووور أخوي والله يعطيك الف عافيه *


----------



## يحي القاضي (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع والملف الرائع والمتكامل ...

مجهود مميز جداً ,,,,, 

أتمنى للجميع الفائدة ...​


----------



## المستكشف الغريب (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## mogahedmmm (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## louay (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي على الكتاب....


----------



## stihah (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا جماعه واتمنى اثراء مكتبتكم بالجديد النافع ان شاء الله
واكيد فيه جديد قريبا


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابن العبسي (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

